# The Colors of Kubrick



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So I was a little apprehensive about posting a whole new thread about Kubrick's colors, but he's been changing more and more lately and I just couldn't help myself. I'm having a hard time reconciling what to call him. At first I used to think he was sable (which is what his breeder thought) but now I can definitely say he is not. He has dark roots AND light roots, so there's no way he's sable (sables have dark tipping, no dark roots). Then I used to say Brindle, which seems very likely, except that he's unlike any Brindle in the Color of the Rainbow website and as I was digging around there today, I looked at the "Other" page and wow, doesn't Maggie look a LOT like Kubrick???

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours9.html

However, Kubrick is certainly not chocolate (solid black pigment here), so he's still not exactly like her... a tri-color would work, but maybe more specifically a tri-color brindle? He does have "stripes" of color. Anyway, in order to get all of your opinions (and I do want all your opinions), I took some close up pictures of Kubrick for you to check out. First, here are a couple of pictures of his body from far away so you can see what he looks like from afar:

















You can tell that he looks like he has a mostly black body with cream underneath, on his paws, and on his head. Here's a closer look at his stripey back (posting all these large so you can see better):










And a close up of the roots... you can see that the black hairs go all the way to the root as do the cream/white hairs (so no sable tipping):










So, he has stripes, okay. But now, lately, the gold color (is it gold or orange or tan? I don't know) on his ears has been spreading! That's right, it's sprouting up EVERYWHERE. It was back in August, I think, that we were giving Kubrick a bath and we got a big surprise: he had little tiny gold/orange/tan/whatever you call it hairs sprouting up all over his body. These were all crinkly hairs that you could only see when he was wet as they were only maybe 1/4 of an inch). Well, now they've grown! And they form a sort of "halo" on his body that you can only see in person (or if I take a close up shot, which I did). To top it off, his mostly cream and black face (with gold on the ears only) is now striped gold/black/cream! It's actually incredible to see the difference between now and back then, though I don't have any great pictures of the before...

This is a shot of his back... do you see all the crinkly gold hairs on the top?









And a close up of his face... look at all that gold that has spread!









I'm still in shock over the color changes when seen up close... he still looks a lot like he did as a puppy if you're far away! So what do you guys think? Brindle? Tri-color? Tri-color Brindle? Which would you choose? Oh and just to be thorough, these are a couple of pictures of Kubrick as a puppy (I know you need these to tell color, right?):

















In this one, he's the one closest to the camera:









Again, closest to the camera:









Sorry if you guys think this is boring... I find it fascinating to watch!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina, How fun! I'm glad you posted to share a bit of Kubrick's unique coloring with us! He's flat out gorgeous, whatever he's called--I'll be interested to hear what the breeders/show-ers say he is. The orange-ish hairs are fascinating! All the photos I've seen of Havs haven't shown anything like those. How fun to have such a one-of-a-kind coat....I love unusual looks!

It's a good thing you've got a good camera, to take those up-close photos. Keep adding to this as time goes on!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I have no idea what to call his coloring except gorgeous!! I don't really know for sure what to call Dusty either, but her coloring isn't as wild as Kubrick's. You take great photos too.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Is his mom a "havana Brown" ? 
I saw the colors link a while back and I thought the havana browns were really pretty.
Whatever he is, he's very handsome and unique.
Pixie has some of those black hairs all the way to the root, but you can barely notice. 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I do think he's gorgeous as well... I was just looking for some more appropriate name to call him. 

Beth, no his mom is black. His dad, I think, is a tri-color, hound marked. Here's a picture of the two of them. This is the best picture I have of him, though, sorry! However, due to his colors and the markings, I do believe he's a tri-color, but I'm not sure because the breeder never called him that, this is just my own opinion of it.

His mom:









His dad (when a puppy):









Here's why I think his dad is a tri-color and not a sable or something else (from the Colors of the Rainbow site):

TRI COLOUR - HOUND MARKED the markings are similar to a Beagle or other hound breeds. Typically the markings are Black and Tan or Sable appearing on the head, legs and saddle. Some call this a BiColoured Parti.

And if you go to this page and scroll to the bottom, Oskar on the bottom right corner is a tri-color hound marked and he looks a LOT like Sparky:

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours4.html


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- I really like his coloring too  Is the dark coloring all on the top coat. it looks like underneath is the lighter coat? I would definitely say not a sable but I would say a brindle. He doesn't look like any of the tricolors on the page. He also has the dark mask typical of a brindle on his face. On the baby pic, it also looks like he has the brindle stripping. I think the color is named as a baby and then some silver out, etc.

Okay a side note on the brindle page- I WANT the red brindle pied 
http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours6.html


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

How old is Kubrick now? It is amazing how much he has changed! I wonder what his next change will be!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I would say that at the top the black has bigger and more stripes than it does on the bottom. His underside (belly) is mostly all white with black scattered throughout but less stripey because it's more individual black hairs rather than bunches of black hairs, if that makes sense? Here's a picture that I think shows how the stripes of black are wider towards the top of the coat and then get smaller as you go down his side...










And that red brindle pied is beautiful! I'm sure if you find one Jim just HAS to let you get her because she'd be so rare. 

Oh and did you see the picture of Maggie on the Other page? What do you think of that? I think Kubrick looks a lot like her, though I guess we can't tell if she has stripes on her side or not...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Paradise Havs said:


> How old is Kubrick now? It is amazing how much he has changed! I wonder what his next change will be!


Kubrick is 21 months old on Thursday.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I would say that Kubrick is a brindle. A very beautiful and unique brindle. If you like I could send a picture to Suzanne and ask her what colour she thinks he is.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

He's lightened up so much, I can't believe it. I have to agree, I can't tell you what to call him (colorwise ), but you can call him gorgeous.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE Kubrick's unique coloring. I also would be interested to find out what color he would be classified as. I think it is neat that you have such a unique looking boy, Carolina!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I would agree and I too think he is a brindle. With the black hairs going from roots to tips, and the stripes- his coloring is just awesome!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is really fascinating, Lina. His coloration is so beautiful and complex. The gold is so beautiful, I like all the nuance of him! Great pix, too.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kubrick definitely looks like a brindle. But I just don't know what color. He is so darn gorgeous!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kubrick is such a handsome boy, my guess would be brindle as well. Maybe when Hitch meets him he can tell us what his big brother is )


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

He is beautiful!!!!!I also think brindle


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Debbie, I would really appreciate that! 

I think the consensus is brindle... I guess though no one knows what kind of brindle? Black, tri-color, etc? Or maybe it's just brindle with no color attached? haha, I guess I'm just being difficult now. In either case, thanks for looking at the pictures with me and putting in your own guesses! 

Leeann, if only they could talk and let us know what they call each other, LOL!


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

I think he's beautiful, too!!! I had no idea that they changed colors until many answered my post yesterday. I noticed our 5 month old Pixie changing from cream to a caramel color. It will certainly be fun to see what color changes come her way...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carolina~ I think I'd just call him gorgeous! :biggrin1: I love his coloring and its uniqueness.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He's definitely brindle. No doubt about that. Brindle=stripes

Debbie already beat me to the only suggestion I had - email Suzanne and see what she thinks. She has the most knowledge on Havanese colors (or colours - ha ha) of anyone I've asked, and I've asked a lot.

You can't tell it now, but Mousse is a brown brindle. He just looks brown most of the time. Because Kube's brindling is black (black hairs vs. Mousse's brown stripes on brown), he's probably a black brindle with some other demarkation.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lina,
I've always admired Kubrick's coloring even though I don't know what color it is. It's so unique.
And your photography is wonderful.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*he is a*

Clockwork Orange Brindle!


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

What a lovely dog! The way the Havanese change colors is really fun, I don't expect my cream one to change color, but yours looks so unique.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, Kubrick has beautiful colors!!! It's like built in highlights that us girls pay big bucks for. I am fascinated with Hav's changing colors. Mine went from a mix of sable, gray and cream to almost all cream with a few streaks of gray..


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Linda that is great!

I was going to vote for Gold Brindle, as he has the black and gold striping. Posh is classified as a gold brindle with cream markings, and her face is much lighter than Kubrick's but the close up pictures of his body look exactly like Posh's. Lina I will post some of Posh so you can see, she too has the gold color coming out more in kind of curly hair. Her dad is a gold brindle with a much blacker face/mask like Kubrick.

Kubrick sure is a looker! I wish Posh's face was a little darker, mostly because of tear staining...but whatever. She and Kubrick would be a hot couple...don't you think?


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Do the Havs tend to change colors all their lives or is it just over the first few years? Cuba's black areas are looking more brown. It is very visible when I wash him. And he has black/brown coming in on his tail. He's currently 8.5 months.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

His coloring sure is unique, but I love it! His coloring puzzles me too. He is such a cutie. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He is very beautiful and unique. None of the other dogs on this board look anything like him. I'd be curious as to what an "expert" would say about his coloring. The orange hairs are really cool.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree with Leslie and just call him Gorgeous!


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Lina - Kubrick is an absolutely beautiful dog. I have never seen a dog with fur the color he has. He makes me smile too. I always remember the playdate at Laurie's house and he hair was full of pieces of fall leaves! He had a blast that day! Actually his hair changes like the leaves during fall, don't they?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts! Kubrick appreciates you all calling him gorgeous... I don't think I will be telling him all of the comments, though, he already thinks he's the cutest thing ever! 

Linda, LOL, I love your Clockwork Orange suggestion. It certainly fits!

Amy, Posh is definitely a gold brindle (and she's gorgeous!)... I'd love to see some close up shots of her hair as well! I think Kubrick is a black brindle, though I'm not sure. Perhaps black brindle with gold markings? Or something? Kimberly mentioned above black brindle with some other demarkation so perhaps that's it. And I totally think that Kubrick and Posh would be the Hav couple of the year, LOL! You need to come over here so we can have our eating/watching movies/knitting night and then we can add a photo session with the two. How awesome would that be???

Esperanita, from what I understand it can happen their whole lives, Kubrick only started getting those gold/orange hairs on his body around 16 months so it's very possible that Cuba will change again and again. 

Patty, LOL, that's so true!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Kubrick sure is a looker! I wish Posh's face was a little darker, mostly because of tear staining...but whatever. She and Kubrick would be a hot couple...don't you think?


They would make interesting babies! But the pups would likely all be pure cream! Just to throw us all off! :suspicious: ound:

Lina, I suspect black brindle would be the term to best describe Kubrick, but I'm no expert by any means. Just a guess. 

LOVE the pictures and seeing all the fascinating changes in Kub's hair. I tend to separate and stare at my own dogs' hairs quite often, but if I had Kubrick, I'd probably be picking at him all day long, in awe! ound:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I love Kubrick's coloring. It's cool that he's got so many colors in his coat!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love his colors!
Were there others in his litter? What colors?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I did email Suzanne and her reply was "Brindle, but it is always hard to tell from pictures"


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

You know I have always wondered what color he was myself...LOL! Just call it Kubrick coloring LOL!


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi, Oh how I wish I could see Kubrick in person. I have a brindle boy. My boy has a definite stripe pattern (even on his skin) which doesn't show well in the pictures that I have of him. He is registered as a red brindle but over the years he has turned to a silver brindle. It is interesting to see the color changes. Here are pictures of some of the changes. -Cheryl -


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Debbie, thanks for letting me know! I will keep saying brindle now then since that seems to be the consensus. 

Sally, yes, he had one sister and one brother. You can see them in the last puppy picture I posted in the first post.

Cheryls, your boy is beautiful! Love his color too... he looks like a lighter version of Kubrick!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours6.html

Carolina, I was looking through the Havanese colors this morning...did you see the Havana Brown Hav ("Coal") on the right side of the page? He has black, brown, and mahogany interwoven. I think that's the closest to Kubrick's coloring I could find.

Wait.....look at this one too....Maggie on the top right: http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours9.html


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, I definitely agree about Maggie! I linked to her on my first post because I think she looks a LOT like Kubrick.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Jane, I definitely agree about Maggie! I linked to her on my first post because I think she looks a LOT like Kubrick.


Oops! :redface: I guess it's been a few days since I read your first post and I forgot!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Lina.....I
View attachment 19712
Kubrick. His colouring is so unusual but _gorgeous_ (is that okay to say for a male :biggrin1

P.S. The boys invite Kubrick for a visit to RLH in Canadian snow!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> Lina.....I
> View attachment 19712
> Kubrick. His colouring is so unusual but _gorgeous_ (is that okay to say for a male :biggrin1
> 
> P.S. The boys invite Kubrick for a visit to RLH in Canadian snow!


Except you'll have to pass through HERE before heading up to Qc city, Lina!! :biggrin1: My boys would also love a RLH in the back yard - which is buried in fresh snow!! :frusty:


----------

